# Lets see YOUR 3D rigs!!



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

My Monster 6.7


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

2010 Rytera Nemesis


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

My 2010 AlienX

Kev


----------



## Hosscoller (Feb 10, 2009)

Signature explains the setup.......:dancing:


----------



## rocklock (Mar 13, 2007)

2007 Elite Synergy
65# at 28"
Accessories not on in the pic but they are:
Trophy Ridge Drop Zone
Copper John Dead Nuts Pro with the dovetail ext.
S-coil stab


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

2009 AM35
2010 Carbon Matrix
2010 Maxxis 35
2010 Contender Elite
2001 Hoyt Magnatec

View attachment 931937

View attachment 931938


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Strother Infinity B Stinger stabs, DS Advantage sight










Strother SR-71 B-Stinger stabs, Axcell 3000 sight










Elite Cuda (Wifes) B-Stinger stab, Axcell 3000 sight


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

my z28


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

These are my 2 rigs:
















1st is my 2002 Cybertec 28/60,Surle-Loc,Infiniti rest Control Freak X-Rod stab and side bar
















2nd is my main rig,a 2003 UltraTec 28/60 also with a Sure-Loc,Infiniti rest,Control Freak X-Rod stab and side bar


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Here are some pics of my Apex 7.


----------



## FlaBowman (Jan 1, 2010)

09 Sentinel


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

So many choices, so little time......:wink:


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

My conquest triumph!!!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

My '10 Elite XLR APG SNOW CAMO: Doinker stabs, CJ sight, TT SS rest

and my '10 PSE Vendetta XL: Stinger stabs, HHA sight, Vaportrail rest


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*Ru*

recurve unaided class


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

Eagle Custom said:


> 2010 Rytera Nemesis
> View attachment 931498
> View attachment 931499


The finish on this bow is just AWESOME!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Open class setup atm.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Soon to be these bad bow if it would just come in. lain:


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

That Apex looks great! Hope your shooting it as good as it looks:wink:


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

jmvaughn06 said:


> That Apex looks great! Hope your shooting it as good as it looks:wink:


 Sorry, was refering to SageCreeks Apex. To much coffee, lol.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

jmvaughn06 said:


> That Apex looks great! Hope your shooting it as good as it looks:wink:


I just look at it. lain: It sure is purdy. :wink:


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

This is the bow I shoot 3-D with. Oh it's what I shoot everything with...lol
2005 Martin Cougar lll.
Don.


----------

